# PREMIERE PRO Audio&Video synchronisieren



## RobertH (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo liebe Premierefreaks! 

Ich mochte, dass die Audiospur ca. 300ms VOR der Videospur beginnt, da meine Aufnahme asyncron ist d.H. der Ton kommt immer erst nach dem Bild. 
Lt. Buch muss ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Zahl(Inpoint) neben dem Clipnamen beim jeweiligen Clip klicken. 
Aber bei mir gibt es da keine Zahl! 
Wie kann ich die Sichtbar machen? 

Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie ich die beiden Sputen syncronisieren kann? 

Danke im voraus 
Robert


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

Ich habe jetzt grade mein "Premiere Pro - Classroom in a Book" nicht greifbar, aber denke mir, dass das bei einer Timebase von 25fps durchaus problematisch sein kann, es 300ms vorher starten zu lassen.

Die kleinsten Schritte in denen du in Premiere Clips verschieben kannst, sind Frames.
Bei 25 Frames pro Sekunde entspricht ein Frame 1/25 = 0,04 Sekunden.
300ms sind 0,3 Sekunden und damit 7,5 Frames. Wie du siehst geht das nicht ganz glatt auf. 
Bei einer Timebase von 30 fps wäre das schon wieder ganz anders, da du aber wohl nicht für NTSC produzierst, denke ich nicht, dass dies in Frage kommt.

Ich schaue aber heute Abend auch nochmal in mein Buch.


----------



## RobertH (5. Mai 2004)

*DANKE einstweilen*

Hi Tim!

Danke ersteinmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich komme in Virtual Dub so auf 300ms. Ich schätze mal, dass 8 Frames (0,32sek) auch kein Problem sein werden.

Mein Hauptproblem ist aber, dass ich keine Möglichkeit finde, den Versatz von 8 Frames irgendwo genau hineinzuschreiben.
Mit der Maus kann ich die getrennten Sputen schon hin und her ziehen.

Lt. Buch sollte man mit der rechten Maustaste in der Spur links neben dem Clipnamen auf eine Zahl klicken.
Nur bei mir steht im Clip nur der Name (Capture1.avi) der bei verknüpften Spuren unterstrichen ist und wenn ich die Verknüpfung aufhebe ist die Unterstreichung weg.

Wo gebe ich den Versatz von 8 Frames ein?

Danke für die Geduld - bin noch ganz am Anfang mit Premiere PRO
lg
Robert


----------



## Santiago (5. Mai 2004)

Wie wäre es, in einem Audioprogramm an die Audiospur 300ms dranzuhängen und die danach wieder in Premiere einzufügen...?!
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht eine Idee...

Greets, Santiago


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Audio und Videospur schon getrennt sind? Also nicht mehr verknüpft?
Stelle den Positionsmarker an den Anfang des Clips (sollte einrasten). 
Klicke dann (evtl. doppelt) auf die Timecode Anzeige im Monitor und gib -8 ein und bestätige das mit Enter.
Nun befindet sich der Positionsmarker 8 Frames vor Beginn des Clips. Zoome jetzt nah genug ran, dass du den Unterschied sehen kannst und ziehe die Audiospur nach vorne. Sie wird am Marker einrasten, so dass du keine Probleme haben solltest.

Zu deinem Beispiel wie man es machen sollte, kann ich wenig sagen, da ich mich nur im Rahmen einer Rezension gerade mit Premiere Pro beschäftige und sonst nur 6.5 kenne.


----------

